# Copying a Table from Excel to Outlook



## booYEAH (Jun 2, 2007)

Is there a trick to copy-paste a group of cells into Outlook?  I don't want to paste as a picture (shows up as an attachment and is lost when someone else Replies), but formatting is skewed when pasted as an Excel object.  Right now I'm recreating the table in Word, then pasting, which doesn't loose formatting.

A specific problem is cells which don't have borders show up with very light grey borders in Outlook.  This, I do not want.

TiA


----------



## vconfused (Jun 7, 2007)

What version of Outlook?
Are you using Word as the editor?

If I use Plain Text or HTML formatted message it works fine in 2003 w/o Word. If I switch to Rich Text then I get the borders/gridlines.


----------

